# River Salmon Gear, Tips



## hornet007 (Feb 11, 2006)

A few weeks ago I posted a question asking about steelhead gear and tactics. All of your answers were very helpful, and I appreciate everyone's input and advice. While I have general ideas about the equipment I need for drift fishing for steelies, I am curious about what I need to fish for salmon in Michigan rivers this fall. I'm not asking for river names or honey holes, just tips on gear.

I use spinning reels (I suppose I could use a baitcaster if it was called for). To gear up for this season, I hope to buy one rod and reel that can be applied to tossing lures and drifting baits. For steelhead drifting, I have a 12'6 slow action shimano rod. From the limited amount of material I have read, it sounds like a stiffer action is recommended for salmon. I will be fishing from shore 99% of the time.

Here are my questions that I hope I will get some tips on:

1) What is an appropriately sized reel for river salmon fishing (and hopefully the dual uses mentioned above)? (i.e. line weight, capacity)

2) What is an appropriate rod for river salmon fishing, to match the reel? Length? Action?

3) Is the bottom bouncing setup off of a 3-way swivel as is used for steelhead also good for salmon fishing?

4) What other lures/baits are good bets?


In advance, I want to say thank you to everyone who helps out with tips. From a total newbie salmonid fisherman, thank you.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

> 1) What is an appropriately sized reel for river salmon fishing (and hopefully the dual uses mentioned above)? (i.e. line weight, capacity)


For capacity get something that can hold about 200 yards of 8lb. test



> 2) What is an appropriate rod for river salmon fishing, to match the reel? Length? Action?


 My favorite rod is a 9ft med. action okuma.


> 3) Is the bottom bouncing setup off of a 3-way swivel as is used for steelhead also good for salmon fishing?


 can be but not necessary.


> 4) What other lures/baits are good bets?


 I like spinners and spoons if I cant get them to hit a fly. Spawn bait fish and other baits/ lures Can have there days also, get out there and try something new.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I personally use a 10'6" browning noodle rod, with a large spinning reel on it. Make sure the drag works properly, and that it can hold at least 200 yrds of line. I use 10 lb berkley XT line with approx 1 oz of weight on the line, usually split shot(non-removable type) and either a black or purple wooly bugger, spawn sacks, or single Jensen eggs in red. Find the same holes that held steelhead in the spring and you will usually be right in where the salmon are holding. Bring plenty of extra hooks, sinkers, line...you will lose alot guaraunteed, if the salmon are in! Good luck!


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Sounds like you're using a "noodle-type" rod for your steelhead fishing, which you can also use for river salmon......you just have to be prepared for the fight. For the majority of river salmoning, you might want to beef up your gear a bit, and you could still adapt it to fishing for steel. Here are some general ideas:

1.) Any good spinning reel capable of holding at least 175-200yds. of 10-14# mono.

2.) A 9-10ft. or so rod with a solid backbone/butt section and moderate to mod-fast action, especially if you're going to be tossing more hardware and plugs.


3.) Bottom bouncing for salmon is just like for steel, just with a bit bigger baits. One of my favs to use a flashy salmon tinsel-type fly at the end of this setup.

4.) Almost anything you want.....natural baits, spoons, spinners, plugs, flys, etc. It's just up to your preference and imagination.

To really go in depth on those 4 questions could easily fill a book or two,(and many have been written of those subjects) but they're just some basic ideas. The same gear can be adapted to steelhead fishing, but to be honest, there is no such thing as one outfit that is perfect for all types of fishing techniques.
Another suggestion.....use the search feature on this site, and you'll find an array of of posts on this subject. Have fun!

Rich(Mags)


----------

